# Need help with cake decoration



## djoko verona (Jul 26, 2012)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]




  








image.jpg




__
djoko verona


__
Feb 20, 2013








I get that cake ordered today .. They want black fondant gold bow and pink swirls ...
I have been having a lot of trouble making fondant here on the island ,...is very humid and hoooot so everything melt very fast
Any suggestion or recipe for fondant that I can make it black and be more resistant on humid and hot weather???
Thanks chef George


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

All the commercial fondants offer the hard to achieve colors (reds and blacks).

I also understand that the price to import is prohibitive down there.

Just be honest with the client and explain the imported fondant will have to charged to the fee.

Then present the idea of satin ribbon.

The squiggles are just RI mixed with a bit of disco dust and piped.

I am sorry but for the rest you are on your own, my friend.

Don't suppose you have a source for air brush paint?

Then you could fashion the toppers out of (fill in the blank) and paint with that.

Maybe the client can provide the answer.

Just keep using words like cost of living in paradise, food safe, import taxes.

mimi


----------



## rosesen (Aug 10, 2010)

Maybe filling & covering with ganache instead of butter cream under the fondant. Airbrushing the fondant black might work, or coloring with powdered colour.

Or saying no. Black is terrible for taste, staining teeth (think about the photos), and even sometimes clothes.


----------



## chefajax (Nov 30, 2012)

I have tried with some success a fondant and almond paste blend that could help you, but I never had to work under such high humidity conditions. Good Luck


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

jax, I have mixed good (comercial fondant ) with not so good (housemade or cheepo) fondant to help save some coins for the client.

Never tried to mix marzipan with fondant.

Don't you loose your stretch?

mimi


----------



## damon otan (Feb 25, 2013)

lets face it really fondant is fondant but you like anything you pay for quality!! however for this particular problem other than working on a bench in a cool room i think you may be better off with airbrushing! its cheap its easy and it looks good when done right


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Mimi - When I first started selling Princess Cakes (the swedish ones with pastry cream and a whipped cream dome covered with marzipan) I would use a mix of marzipan and fondant so I could get some stretch and they could stay in the case at this gourmet store for a day (straight marzipan dried out in their cases and looked really bad after only a few hours - their cases were so bad that if I delivered at 9, the Princess Cakes looked horrible by 3).  It worked fine,  and usually I did a 50/50 mix.

I wonder if the marshmallow fondant stuff would be good for this.  I've never made it or used it (my go to brand is Albert Uster) but it might be helpful.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I made MMF only once.

It was kinda gloppy and so heavy (couldn't get it thin without cracking) that it pulled my edges down and pushed the crumb coat with it.

When I went to apply the decos the next day, the BC was oozing out , lol.

Your post makes sense.

Chef Verona, have you tried this yet?

mimi

JCakes...have not made a Princess Cake in quite a while.

Wonder if I have everything in my pantry?

Yum!

m.


----------



## djoko verona (Jul 26, 2012)

Final Result of the Cake

for more pictures and ideas for cakes and cupcakes visit

http://www.facebook.com/BirthmarkMelisaVlaun





  








IMG_4329.jpg




__
djoko verona


__
Mar 23, 2013


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Great job!

So much more personality than the original cake.

The ribbon is lovely.

Who did the decos?

mimi


----------



## djoko verona (Jul 26, 2012)

baking decoration and transport all by my wife...she even handmade the decorations butterfly ...i was amazed  lol hahhah

http://www.facebook.com/BirthmarkMelisaVlaun

check for some more pictures..and art.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Of course I checked her FB pages using the first link!

You, my friend are very lucky to have such a beautiful and artistic better half!

The hubs and I are trying to scrape together the coin for another visit to your particular piece of paridise (retirement is not always so much fun).

So, so tired of tourist t-shirts, booze and Cubano cigars ;-) that make up our usual vacation souvineers (except the linens...well done, sturdy and affordable).

If hope becomes a reality will contact you when we get there (most likely during the winter holidays) and maybe have a lookie loo of any pieces that are available.

mimi


----------

